# Where to sell?



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

i am leaving cairo in 2 weeks and have still some items to sell 

Where can i put adds online beside expatriates and craiglist? Any good idea?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

CSA is good http://www.livinginegypt.org/portal/OnlineResources/Classifieds.aspx


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

facebook?


----------



## maikunota (Jun 5, 2012)

how much?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

maikunota said:


> how much?


Please don't ask for the prices of these items as it is not allowed to sell goods on the forum.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep, no advertising on the forum as it could get messy with all them people trying to sell their Vitamix-Vita Prep blenders or Voltage regulators with 220 and 110 outlets which would work great for them north American electronics expats ten to bring with them. Bad people


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright thanks again, i tried facebook which didnt work well really, but i sold some things through craiglist and put the last item in CSA (they charged 35 LE to put an add online and on their board for 2 weeks) where i got a lot of response but not yet a buyer. 

Anyway, i gonna leave egypt in 3 days for good and leave the rest i have for friends.


----------

